
IOActive Labs Research: Harmful Prefetch on Intel - mpweiher
http://blog.ioactive.com/2017/01/harmful-prefetch-on-intel.html
======
wyldfire
This is specific to TSX [1].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transactional_Synchronization_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transactional_Synchronization_Extensions)

